

Kindle formatting is a PITA. Why is there no e-book equivalent for FrontPage? - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2010/02/05/kindle-conniptions-how-i-published-my-first-e-book/

======
icefox
_"My first step toward creating Pixel Nation was simply to_ gather up all of
my old columns, which meant copying and _pasting them from the Web pages on
Xconomy into a Word_ document. I would never have attempted this task before
_November 2009, when we added a single-page view option that_ lets you see an
entire article on one page. Many of my _columns are fairly long, so they get
broken into two, three,_ or four pages on the site, and it would have taken
forever to stitch them all together from these separate pages."

I had to read this twice to make sure I really was reading it. His "method" of
acquiring all his articles is browsing to each webpage and copy/pasting the
text into Word. The rest of the article shows a similar level of technical
expertise in the tools of his craft.

I am flabbergasted that a writer would do that. Writers deal with text all
day. Creating, editing, and managing the text files seem like pretty basic
components of writing. Anyone know if this is normal for writers? Are they
normally this incompetent with text manipulation and management?

------
jonknee
It sounds like his problem was Word (and how he used it), not that formatting
for Kindle is a PITA. He needed it in very basic HTML, hardly a PITA.

------
joubert
Sigil? Adobe InDesign?(<http://www.adobe.com/devnet/digitalpublishing/>)

